# Devils Lake



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow I just want to let you guys know that your killing my buddies and I. We're sitting at work looking at these pictures, reading your posts and flipping out. Our opener (MN) is this weekend and if I hunt hard all day I might manage a limit of resident mallards. We're heading out to the Devil Lake area on the 10-14 and like most on this site we're looking for advice. We were planning on hunting potholes, but will it be to late? Should we focus on the fields? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Keep up the good work, you make my day tolerable.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I have two bits of advice: 1.) don't hire a guide and 2.) think about finding a different area to hunt. The DL area is probably the most tightly posted geographic area in the state. You might want to think about areas to the east and north away from the town of Devils Lake.


----------



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

We actually are planning on hunting north of DL, near Calio. I was just curious about information on the whole area. Should we consider heading further northeast? Thanks :roll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are going to hunt potholes, look for hidden, small (e.g., 0.5 - 1.0 acre potholes that have good emergent vegetation. You don't need cattails to necessarily have a good mallard slough. Also, the best piece of advice I can give is during your scouting, look for very large sloughs that are staging the mallards during the typical loafing periods of the day. Once you have found those staging areas, then look for the small, hidden potholes in the adjacent areas that you think will draw mallards. If you are going to hunt fields, scouting is the key. Look for general areas that the mallards are feeding. Pick a field and go with a spinner intermixed with SOBs or Canada goose decoys. You should do very well with those strategies.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt even think about going to the DL area if you dont have any landowners you know, every thing is posted and they wont let you hunt. But we limited out on geese this weekend and shot the piss out of ducks in the field decoys. Alot of birds are up there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The guys willing to knock on doors will have the best hunting at the end of the day. There is enormous traffic on the gravel roads, and landowners want to know who's on their land. Bioman gave you good advice, that's exactly what I'd suggest doing for scouting.


----------



## TBLACKDUALTEMP (Oct 1, 2002)

I am going to the lake they call the Devil this weekend (10/4) and am planning on hunting the lake itself looking for Mallards and Bills. I am curious to know if anyone has hunted the lake and the numbers they have seen. Also if there is a lot of competition? I look forward to anyone's reply.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

TBLKDT...I hunt the big water frequently, killed 3 nice bills monday...good numbers of divers around, not great numbers of mallards yet.

Got to BS with the blueplaters at Trails West. The guys hunting the flats and Pelican lake did well, lotsa bills and RH's, along with everything else.


----------

